# Swimming with/without a paddle - to get to your yak



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Being separated from your yak is a strong possibility in surf, wash in front of rocks (clapitos), strong winds or rough seas. Yet it is something few ever practice. Next time you are done for the day, with an onshore wind, empty your yak, push it away and try to recover it, both with and without a paddle.

A few things may surprise you:

1. It is difficult to swim in a PFD

2. The yak moves away from you quickly in only 10 - 15 knots of wind - _you may not be able to catch it_! :shock:

3. The paddle (if you have it...it may be leashed to the yak) can aid swimming.

4. Re-entry in rough water or windy conditions can be difficult, _especially_ if you haven't practised much.

Here is a short tale of such a practice session by Neptunes Rangers, a sea kayaking group. Note the helmets. Video is included.

http://neptunesrangers.blogspot.com.au/ ... video.html

Maybe the Sydney boys, who regularly paddle of the cliffs in the clapitos zone, may like to try this. It is these areas where a freak wave/clapitos explosion is very likely to unseat or capsize you...it is probably more unpredictable than an open surf break.


----------



## Garyf (May 24, 2013)

Great Video Kayakone... training keeping it real in conditions which might happen during your fishing time and on your return to shore...what if???

i love you increasing the awareness of the what if ?hit happens out in the blue water, have i got the skills in my tool box to get home safe. Like risk management


----------



## Deefa (Dec 22, 2012)

I am going to try this, I am a reasonable swimmer (I do the odd sprint distance triathlon) and it it is worthwhile I'll have to consider tethering the paddle to me instead of the yak.


----------



## intrepid (Oct 23, 2012)

kayakone said:


> wash in front of rocks (clapitos),


hmmm, just looked this up - good to know about this before being exposed out there!

for a quick explaination for others:

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=56755#p589564

thanks for the video


----------



## Jeffen (Jan 18, 2011)

Just a minor correction - there is a misspelling there.

It should be Clapotis

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clapotis

Back on topic - that video was pretty cool.


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Expanding on point 1. Trev
Swimming in a PFD sucks.
Duck diving under waves in a PFD sucks.
Body surfing to your yak in a PFD sucks.
After trying it I can see why the lifesavers wanted their exemption.


----------

